# Another GT-R from Finland



## appracing (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi all,

I have read this forum a long time but haven't written so much (basicly nothing) because I haven't owned a Skyline and therefore there is not much to say. I've been thinking about buying one at least two years and one option was to pick one from UK. That never happened but I did spend a lot of time browsing your market section. But now I finally managed to buy one from Japan through import company which is located here in Finland.

Still waiting for shipment but I did get some pictures from Japan what I bought. Everything looks kinda nice I think.

Some of the parts:
-Tein suspension
-RAYS Volk wheels
-Upgraded cooler
-Aftermarket Exhaust
-HKS Oil-cooler & oil-filter relocation kit
-HKS Air-Filters
-R33 Front Seats
-Aftermarket steering wheel
-Apexi & Omori gauges
-Some nismo bodyparts
-Maybe some more... Hopefully. :smokin: 


Anyway, here is some pictures, hope you like it:


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Very nice 32,clean in and out.


----------



## BAd BoY gt (Mar 15, 2008)

appracing said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have read this forum a long time but haven't written so much (basicly nothing) because I haven't owned a Skyline and therefore there is not much to say. I've been thinking about buying one at least two years and one option was to pick one from UK. That never happened but I did spend a lot of time browsing your market section. But now I finally managed to buy one from Japan through import company which is located here in Finland.
> 
> ...




Very nice Car i like this , gives in finnland more Skyline´s ?:thumbsup:


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Nice car mate! :smokin: Great wheels.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum matey


----------



## appracing (Apr 2, 2007)

Thank you, thank you!

Just waiting to get that beatiful thing in my yard. Might still take month or two and summer is coming. Funny thing is that when you buy car from Japan and you know few specs what you really want - it's a half year project. And that is a long time if you really really wan't that car. It's sick.

But I post more pictures as soon as I have them.


----------



## nustad (May 17, 2005)

*MMMM Clean*

Looks like you found a good one - if it is that clean inside and out and the paint finish on the motor and intake is still in good nick it has probably been looked after.

I have looked at lots and there aren't many cars that look that clean on first inspection.

Let us know how it turns out - however first impressions suggest it is probably a good one!

Sticker on the front cover suggests cam belt has been done too.

Cool!

Cheers

Glenn


----------



## Chilli (Jul 16, 2007)

Very nice mate! welcome to the madhouse  

Chilli


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

Nice ride! Witch Importer did you buy this car? Hope the spec is what it says, as usualy the japs seem to list alot of stuff that aren't there when the car arives to Europe. Usually it's the internals of the engine that don't match... Sad but true. The car seems to be in good condition. Con grats.

When is it ariving Finland? (The pics seem to be from Japan!?!)


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Lovely car, welcome.


----------



## Zabijak (Jul 9, 2007)

Congrats and welcome! 

Nice to have another BNR32 around...
Where in Finland are you located?


----------



## appracing (Apr 2, 2007)

Domo-kun said:


> Nice ride! Witch Importer did you buy this car? Hope the spec is what it says, as usualy the japs seem to list alot of stuff that aren't there when the car arives to Europe. Usually it's the internals of the engine that don't match... Sad but true. The car seems to be in good condition. Con grats.
> 
> When is it ariving Finland? (The pics seem to be from Japan!?!)


I don't have more specific details about engine so I assume that engine itself and turbos are original. So I don't except nothing else. Shogun something (Teroluu) did most of the work finding and buying this car.

Car is arriving in a month or two.



Zabijak said:


> Congrats and welcome!
> 
> Nice to have another BNR32 around...
> Where in Finland are you located?


I live in Riihimäki but this might show up in Lauttasaari pretty often.


----------



## FunkyMan (Mar 7, 2008)

Wery nice wheels you have. 1 more to Finland


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

add to your list

nismo strutbrace, koyo radiator, billion fan controller, rays locking wheel nuts, pivot short shifter.

the oil relocation kit is by Greddy (trust) not HKS

bonnet looks like a stout one


----------



## appracing (Apr 2, 2007)

Thank you m8!


----------



## appracing (Apr 2, 2007)

Update on this one.

I was suppose to get car today but ship just didn't make it. New schedule is tuesday. I will post new and more pictures asap after that.


----------



## appracing (Apr 2, 2007)

Finally more pics, pretty much same stuff but today I lifted it up and there was time to take pictures while oil was draining. Sorry about messy garage.











































































































































































































































I upload some more as soon as I get this f*cking Vista to work.


----------



## binjoau (May 30, 2008)

looks real nice mate, perhaps the first mod is a wash and wax!!!


----------



## appracing (Apr 2, 2007)

Here are some new pictures. I did have a about 4500km (3000 miles) road trip from Japmeet, Sweden to Northern parts of Norway and back home across the Lapland, Finland. 

Me and my wife did drive GT-R and our friends did make the journey with Toyota Century Limousine.


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice looking r32 and very nice view in Finland  
I which Belgium looked like the same


----------



## appracing (Apr 2, 2007)

Finally I did take GT-R to the track. Damn it was fun. Best car I have ever driven what comes cornering. Outstanding.


----------



## Taiquri (Jan 15, 2007)

Do you wanna trade your wheels to white ones? 

Nice car and very clean also!


----------



## appracing (Apr 2, 2007)

Ok, more track pics. This time I tried to drive it like a madman. They say that GT-R feels allmost like RWD car - that is just so true.

I'm sorry that most of these pictures are sort of messy.

Track was not very fast and corners where tight. There was one straight and that was about 200m long.






















































































































My friend wanted me to test his S14a...


----------



## Jouni (Mar 19, 2006)

*Wellcome*

Good work, its nice to have more Skylines in Finland. Congratulations.


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Nice, plus fitted with the nicest wheels in my opinion


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

Looking good there :thumbsup: Bit tail-happy times


----------



## appracing (Apr 2, 2007)

Domo-kun said:


> Bit tail-happy times


Indeed... And 4WD is on.


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

appracing said:


> Indeed... And 4WD is on.


Dude, you need 4wd controller. I got a HKS Kansai Active ET-S controller and that works great. 
Skylab or GridDancer works probably well too. 

There is a thread on the Finnish dnsf.org board about the "advanced" version with a digital display numbers and the option to program it for your driving habits, etc...


----------



## appracing (Apr 2, 2007)

Haha!

I truly need one but that's because I want more grip when it's raining or snowing. When it's dry, standard ATTESA is pretty much all I need. Well, I just wanna drive like that and it is more fun when front wheels are involved too.

Pictures are from Tykkimäki Racetrack, even FWD cars drift there. There is nothing but tight corners.


----------



## appracing (Apr 2, 2007)

Update again...

I was invited to race against motorcycle in Motopark Circuit, Finland. MC people wanted to see how standard road car can handle race against MC. Well, I was sure loser for this one. Guy driving motorbike had hundreds if not thousands laps behind in that race track. This was my first time there.

I tried to cheat a little and did use Pirelli PZERO Corsa (235/40/18 and 295/30/18) semislicks which are road legal but my opponent did the same thing. Weather was cold, only 9 degrees celcius above zero. That didn't help either.

Rules:
2 warming laps and standing start
motorbike takes off 200m behind car and if there is a really big difference in speed, he will overtake at last lap if it is safe. Well, I didn't have a chance.
3 laps race, no timing. 

We are still waiting video for this one and I will post it here too when it's ready. I had front and rear camera in my car, MC had both cameras too. Plus there are tons of footage from corners. I was about 10 seconds slower per lap but it was fun. 

That track was awesome! Backstraigh was so long that 180km/h speedo didn't last long... Nice to see from motorbike angle how fast we were going.

Here is some pictures that my friend send me:






















































































































Until next time. Need more power. About double!


----------



## appracing (Apr 2, 2007)

Here is video from that race I talked about in previous post:

Bike front camera http://www.mp-foorumi.com/videot/Motopark2008/20080913_motopark_autovsmp_mpe.wmv

Car back camera http://www.mp-foorumi.com/videot/Motopark2008/20080913_motopark_autovsmp_at.wmv

We are still waiting that video that shows footage from front of the car. I will post it here when I got it.


----------



## appracing (Apr 2, 2007)

Everything is so slow with the Finns... 

Here is incar video from my Skyline from that race I was talking about above:
http://www.mp-foorumi.com/videot/Motopark2008/20080913_auto_vs_mp.wmv

Enjoy and please comment.


----------

